# bilateral needle thoracotomy for decompression??



## 00091237 (Feb 1, 2012)

anyone know how to code bilateral need thoracotomies for decompression?  There is no tube inserted.  This is being done during CPR in the ED.  I am coding for the facility portion.

Thanks!!


----------



## limpson (Feb 6, 2012)

I only do ED Pro Fee and we would use 32421-50 for a bilateral. However, on my encoder, it has this note: "Surgical trays, A4550, may be separately reimbursed by third-party payers."

Hope that helps


----------

